# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Frag de Lobophyton (acho eu...)

## José Pedro Oliveira

Olá!

Espero que seja aqui o local certo para colocar esta dúvida!

Alguém me pode dar alguma informação sobre como se faz um frag deste coral (Lobophyton, certo?)? Toda a ajuda é bem vinda porque ainda estou bastante verde nisto de salgados!




Obrigado!

----------


## Micael Alves

boas

bem.....uma tesoura faz o serviço.......

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Parece-me _Sinularia sp_. (_Sinularia rigida_ talvez).

Quanto ao corte, pode ser com uma tesoura, de maneira que faça um corte limpo, e não a esbagar o tecido, ou então com um bisturi/xacto.
Depois a melhor maneira de fazer as mudas agarrar a rocha é espetar um palito atravessando a muda e encaixando num buraquinho da rocha.
Quando muda estiver agarrada a rocha, é só retirar o palito!

Aqui, podes ver um video de um coral semelhante (Capnella sp.), e com outra forma de segurar a muda: Videos de fragmentações/mudas

----------

